# Grey paint.



## gavroche (5 Jun 2020)

Has anyone tried to buy grey decking paint lately? I find it impossible to get some now, around here anyway. I am using Spear & Jackson Slate grey to do my fences as I tried Cuprinol grey which is complete rubbish. The S&J slate grey is actually decking paint but so much better for fences as it is much thicker than the c**p Cuprinal. 
I did my decking with it but now it is impossible to get more in shops. I was told it will take at least 8 weeks before more deliveries. At B&M shops it costs £11 for 2.5 litres and some crazy people on ebay are trying to sell them for £59.99 !! 
I shall have to wait then.


----------



## Beebo (5 Jun 2020)

Loads of paint is out of stock at the moment.
everyone has gone DIY crazy.


----------



## screenman (5 Jun 2020)

Clever people on ebay if they get that price.


----------



## Milkfloat (5 Jun 2020)

I bought a few tins of this a month ago, worked very well, even on plastic. You might get lucky and have stock near you. https://www.screwfix.com/p/no-nonsense-garden-colour-wood-paint-semi-matt-slate-grey-2-5ltr/8397x


----------



## gavroche (5 Jun 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> I bought a few tins of this a month ago, worked very well, even on plastic. You might get lucky and have stock near you. https://www.screwfix.com/p/no-nonsense-garden-colour-wood-paint-semi-matt-slate-grey-2-5ltr/8397x


Thanks. That sounds just right, trouble is: none available nearby except in Rhyl , but only one in stock and I need at least 3.


----------



## Electric_Andy (5 Jun 2020)

Yes I found that. Tried to get Dulux easycare bathroom, brilliant white. I had to wait 3 weeks from Wickes, but it was reasonably priced at £21 for 2.5 litres. Sellers on Amazon and Ebay were asking £60. Now I see it's available in my local homewares shop for the same price.


----------



## fossyant (5 Jun 2020)

Grey seems to be the in colour this year.

I was lucky I had paint left over to repaint the summer house


----------

